# Deciding on stud fees?



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I was wondering how breeders tend to decide how to set their stud fees? 

Obviously there are the basic things like breed, pedigree, conformation, show record, foals on the ground etc. that will play a part in this decision, but is there any sort of "formula" for deciding where to set a fee for a stallion's first "open" breeding season? 

I have noticed that in some breeds pedigree and show record seem to take precedence ... While others appear to go mostly on pedigree alone... And others still completely baffle me (either seeming very high or very low for what the stallion seems to offer)


----------

